# Brewhouse Brisbane



## BrissyBrew (2/7/05)

Well I went to the grand opening of the Brewhouse last night.

Besides mega swell on tap was
Porter
Wheat (filtered)
Barley Wine
Larger

I didnt mind the porter, not too keen on the wheat. The barley wine is served in 70ml glasses so you dont feel very musculine drinking out of it. However as the bar maids were new, one served me a scooner of barley wine, this was my chaser for the evening and needless to say I have a splitting headarche today! Can I blame fusel alcohol.

Anyways get on down and support a micro.

I must admit thought the nightclub come bar atomosphere did not impress me. I want a pub not a club. I think is will suffer like aroras did, that is an identity crisis. Is it a night club. NO! (although it has the loud music, and lights)
Is it a beer hall. NO (although it is decked out as one)
Is it a pub. No (although besides micro brews on tap, but the majority drinking mega swell and mixers)
Is it a sports bar NO (but it does have sports stuff hanging from the wall, and TVs up everywhere with sports playing)


What is it?

PS for the launch it took them a little while to realise it might be a good idea to turn the lights on above the micro brewery.

I can not comment on food


----------



## Ross (2/7/05)

shame no one posted this event (unless I missed it) - would have been good to have gone along...


----------



## BrissyBrew (3/7/05)

I went there under the impression it was already open, but was informed it was the grand opening and it was closed to the public until 8:30pm so I went to the Belgium bar first and came back after 8:30 to have a look. 

I was a bit disappointed they had more mega swell on tap than craft brews.

As I said the only bonus was the scooner of barley wine. But I must admit I had the worse headarche yesterday and after having a bit more of a read of Fix's brewing science I must admit I was putting the blame on the higher alcohols which are more problematic in high gravity beers. I must admit though I do like the lip numbing you get from barley wine. 

I really cant comment too much else on taste profiles of the beers on tap as I spend too long at the Belgium bar beforehand.


----------



## Snow (4/7/05)

Yeah it's a shame no one heard about this before hand. Is it much different from how it was like before? Going on your description, it doesn't sound like it's changed at all. I can only hope they hired some chefs who have actually been to a cookery class. <_< 

Man drinking a pint of that barleywine will do some serious damage to your head, that's for sure. I've had it before (in the 70ml glass) and it packed a punch!

- Snow


----------



## BrissyBrew (5/7/05)

Ah Snow... but is had lip numbing goodness in it didnt it?


----------



## Snow (18/7/05)

Well I had lunch at The Brewhouse on Friday with another brewer, Stephen Catchpoole. I went there with some trepidation after my last visit to it's previous incarnation as Auroras, which was abysmal in every way. But I thought, give them a second chance, and I'm glad I did. The place has improved markedly. They've reconfigured the whole interior, with a more open plan look, including comfy lounges and beer garden style timber tables. It looks a lot classier than before. 

But what about the beer, I hear you ask? Well, IMO they've improved in this area, too. They have four beers on tap:- a Pale Ale, a Wheat, a Porter and a pilsener. I only had the first three. 

The Pale ale has an interesting malt aroma, with a hint of honey and something I couldn't quite put my finger on. It's got a full mouthfeel and mostly malt dominant aroma and flavour, with some Australian hop flavour as well (maybe Cluster?). I really liked it and found it refreshing to have a pale ale that wasn't an APA for once. A good session beer.

The Wheat was really interesting. It was bright clear and golden, with a fruity aroma and flavour that you'd expect from an English Ale yeast. However, it had a wheat tang that complimented the fruitiness, as well as a good hop bitterness. Hard to describe this one, but I really liked it. 

The Porter was the standout. Beautiful roasty chocolate, coffee and caramel aromas and flavours. Rich mouthfeel with a lingering bitterness and a biscuity, coffee and chocolate aftertaste. A very well crafted beer.

The food was good, too! I had the Barramundi and chips, with salad for around $11. Very tasty, and good quick service. Can't wait to go back!

Cheers - Snow.


----------

